# H I Fin Hunters enjoy PINS 8,9,10



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

Hurricane Rita took her toll. End of Sept and all of Oct was trying to cope with loved ones on the road and displaced. Destruction and no electricity followed. Then came clean up and the eternal dealings with contractors and Insurance adjusters. Mixed in here was 14 days straight on plant site. working to get Goodyear back on line.
Enough to drive any fishing trips to the nether reaches of your mind. I was able to make a quick turn around trip to cast in Kingsville, but no fishing and really had no desire. Life was just to hectic.
Long change was coming up (7 days off between nights and days), planned a trip with Bill to hit PINS. 
NO! Adjuster was coming out on Monday, the middle of the days off. Dang it!!
Well, adjuster got thru before noon, called Bill and ask if he could get ready in a hurry?
3:30 PM Monday afternoon we are on I-10 headed south. YE HA !
Took awhile around CC to get ice, food. gas and last minute things before we hit the sand.
11:00 PM our tires were throwing a fine sand cloud up behind the suburban as we ease up to the 4x4 sign.
Tide is high and the stories of a debris strewn beach makes the decision to sleep there and easy one. 
Dawn breaks after a restless night of anticipation.
Water is so much prettier than anything we ever see on the upper coast. Looks as if fish would be piled on top of each other fighting to get at our baits. Ha! Ha!
(little did I know)
Oz had been nice enough to give us a report that all the action was south of the 40 more like 50s. 
Heading south we find the door to opportunity not only open but off it's hinges laying on the sand.
Found the Hunt Sharkers in the 40s loading up from a three day stay. They reported a few sharks but nothing big.
We have seen nothing working the surf so far, no birds or bait fish.
How do you pick out a good spot?? 
We all have our own reasons for stopping where we think fish will bite. Just to be sure, we drive all the way to the jetties. Looking all the way for that special place.
Still, no surface action.
We end up in the mid 50s, just hit our fancy and looked fishy.
Bill is into whiting straight away. BAIT!
First rod out rewards me with a 33" BT.
Next,,,,small bait hooks me up with a much bigger shark. Bill lost it with leader in hand. Bull shark ,,if not 6 ft,,,close enough to kiss the 72" mark.
By days end 3 more BTs hit the sand. (36 1/2", 35",and a 49") Also mixed in a few slot reds.
Wednesday morn dawned bright and full of promise. More slot reds early and bigger sharks. Another small BT (34") started the day off. Which was followed ALL DAY by srceamin reels and sharks with bad attitudes.
64" Bull
59' BT (BILL)
44" ? 
33" BT (BILL)
62" BULL 
74" BULL
66" BT (BILL)
When the Sun went down ,, so did we, totally wore out. Chapped, sore, and a bit of Sun , we ain't able to go around the clock anymore but that sure doesn't lessen our enjoyment.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Great Report, Lou, sounds like a great time.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Hey Lou, No Land Sharks This trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

way to go Lou and Mr Bill,


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Outstanding, Lou. I'm jealous ... not of the catches, just going to PINS.  Looks like great weather, water and good times for sure. Congrats.

Bob

p.s. OK, maybe just a little jealous. LOL


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Great report Lou. Very nice fish.


----------



## Brian F. (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Lou,

Very happy that you had such a great trip and a chance to unwind! That rod looks mighty familiar - I'd know the feel of casting that rod just by looking at it :biggrin: Wouldn't happen to be THIS rod would it?










Aloha!
Brian F.
http://home.hawaii.rr.com/briansreels/ORCA 2005/Briancast1.jpg


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Good going! Nice catches!


----------



## Bwanablue (May 24, 2004)

Way to go, Lou and Mr. Bill!


----------



## fullon_harvest (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice report and thanks for the pics. Looks like a stellar time on PINS.


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

Good post, Cuz ! It was good seeing you all down there ! It would have been better only if we could have fished with you all. I`m still interested in that stuff you told me you had.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Sweet report Lou. I need to m ake it down that way before it gets too cold.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Great report! You guys tore 'em up!

Guess that calls for an update on the Rodeo Standings, eh?!


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks For The Report Guys. Ya'll Really Got Into Some Good Action Down South.

Osoyakman


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

Great post Cuz ! Good to see you all on the beach. Hope we can fish together before it`s over for the winter.


----------



## Moose (Jul 25, 2005)

Lookin good fellas!

Glad yall got into em


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

AN OPEN DOOR WITH A WINDOW OF OPPORTUNITY...... nice pics wish i could find a tranny foer my rodeo so i could go.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Great report Lou! Glad the land sharks were not there like last time!

Best regards.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

great catch man....who is making those rods your using?


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Rods?*

Hey captMATT. One rod is a Jeff Andrews 14' from Hawaii, I haven't heard if he is making rods now.
The other two were early ALL Star heavy action 13' They have no problem lobbing a pound of weight. 
(lead and bait)


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome Lou....


----------

